# Basement Bordom Beater II



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello all. For a while now I've been picking away at my new theatre. It's not really dedicated, but the main purpose of the room will be for movies and games. The dimensions are 11' x 22' x <8' . The area by the "screen" is 4' wider. I might put a shelf or counter along that wall where the current shelves are for snacks or what-not. Haven't gone that far into the planning. What I do have planned is change out the seating once carpet it complete. Might do a sectional; one that is small enough to allow people to walk by. The back end of the room, opposite of the screen, will be where a table will sit, mainly for my cards nights. AV rack will tuck into the corner to get it out of the way as much as possible. I might get rid of the rack and build something else to house the equipment...and make it muli-functional. Behind the current seating, I want to put a bar height counter, about 4-5 feet long, with bar stools. This counter would be attached to the wall jutting out, to separate the cards area to the rest of the room. The ceiling is planned to be drywall on resilient channel. I am currently putting in 2 layers of roxul safe n sound in the ceiling. Since our present economy isn't the strongest, I'll be taking my time doing the next phase of construction. At least the permits are done and no longer on a time restraint.
Current equipment:
Epson 3500
Onkyo 706
Emotiva xpa 3 and 5
Xbox one, ps3, ps4, Wii U
Paradigm monitor 9 v4
Cc 290 v5
Adp 170 v4
Adp 370 v4
PS 1000 v4 (x2), and v3 (x1) 
I am currently working on obtaining one more v3.

The screen I have up now is a piece of painted mdf. Final screen size will be a big larger, but most likely won't go over 120".
The rear 4 pot lights are dimmable via remote, and I'll have a pendant light on a separate switch for above the card table.
I need some recommendations for a ceiling mount for the projector! Any other ideas or comments would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

In the middle photo where you see a ladder is where my future bathroom will be. That project will be a doozy. Lots of ideas!


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Started resilient channel


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Finished resi channel and got some drywall up.















Got the epson universal ceiling mount and had to add a 2-1/2" threaded nipple to lower the projector so I wouldn't have to use keystone correction. 
Have some vibration when people upstairs are walking around since I screwed the mount in the joists. I think I might rig up some sort of rubber dampers and see if that helps.


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

Before you get the drywall finished, drop it at the projector location. Span the width distance with a couple laminated 2x6's and fasten them to your walls. This will provide isolation from your ceiling/floor joists deflecting from above and keep the projector more stable.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Medi0gre said:


> Before you get the drywall finished, drop it at the projector location. Span the width distance with a couple laminated 2x6's and fasten them to your walls. This will provide isolation from your ceiling/floor joists deflecting from above and keep the projector more stable.


It's too late. All ceiling drywall is up and I'm not gonna drop it. Lets hope isolators will help. At least I don't have a heard of elephants constantly running above.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

It's been a while since the last post but I have come a long way, even with only being able to work at it for an hour or two now and then. Everyone love pictures so here's a bunch to show progress.


















































I have Jaws on order and waiting for the call to pick it up anytime now. It will be going beside the BTTF poster. Those two are in the stairway to the basement, and the Alien is at the bottom of the stairs, on the way to the movie room. 
I didn't take any pics tonight but I'm now doing the last coat of mud. I hope to be painting soon. 


Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks great, congrats. I am also using Paradigm speakers in my HT and noticed you have the ADP's. I found they work great placed next to the main listening position as side surrounds as well as diagonally in the rear corners as back surrounds. I made some changes recently while upgrading to an immersive setup for Atmos and Auro-3D and am now using the ADP's as wide channels. The ADP's sound excellent as wide channels which are used in Atmos, the Audyssey DSX upmixer and the DTS-Neo X upmixer. Your room may not accommodate wide channels but height channels should be no problem. Any of the small Paradigm Cinema series speakers would work fine installed high on the walls or on the ceiling. Have you considered upgrading your receiver to take advantage of the new immersive formats?

Here are a few to consider:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...twork-receiver-wi-fi/bluetooth/airplay/1.html

http://www.onkyousa.com/Products/model.php?m=TX-NR646&class=Receiver&source=prodClass


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I have considered, and both of those were on the list. I am leaving towards a Marantz for an upgrade, but at this point I won't be going Atmos or similar format. Too bad I live in Canada cause that's a sweet price from accessories4less. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

doublejroc said:


> I have considered, and both of those were on the list. I am leaving towards a Marantz for an upgrade, but at this point I won't be going Atmos or similar format. Too bad I live in Canada cause that's a sweet price from accessories4less.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I use the Marantz 7702 processor and am very happy. Better to finish your build this year and wait to see what the new models receivers for 2017 will be after October. 
The only other idea you may want to consider for now is a power conditioner (not a power strip). 

Here are a few links. I like changing the wall socket first, the power conditioner next and finally the power cords. Check out the article on the three pillars of a good system and Auro 3D:

http://mrgcustom.com/press/Electronic House Jan 2016 Issue - MRG Theater.pdf

and then here are a few links.

http://hometheaterreview.com/ac-power-product-reviews/

http://shop.mapleshadestore.com/Power-Conditioning/departments/253/


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

The new gear I get for this room will be this year, and will be kept for at least 5 years. Don't plan on upgrading any more for this house. I just don't see a point. But I want wifi, preouts, and at least 7.2. On board power not required. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

doublejroc said:


> The new gear I get for this room will be this year, and will be kept for at least 5 years. Don't plan on upgrading any more for this house. I just don't see a point. But I want wifi, preouts, and at least 7.2. On board power not required.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I would still wait to get equipment until the room is finished... I was told this, and didn't listen. My theater was semi finished in July 2014, and I am enjoying it so much that it hasn't been finished yet. I wish i had listened to others and not put the equipment in the room until it was finished. Your room looks great! I am in the same situation as you with footfalls...please post up what you do to eliminate the problem.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

It won't be for a while before I solve that problem since the projector won't be going in until after paint. Gonna be a bit since it's taking me forever. Well, so it seems. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Turned out pretty good. Now to finish mudding and hopefully prime on Sunday. Have a feeling it won't be till mid next week or weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Finished painting the room; still have to do the stairway, but different colours. Completed subfloor! Probably the easiest part of the whole project, and most expensive. About $600 CND.
Doors have arrived and I might tackle that job tonight. Hollow core for the utility room and a solid core for the theatre.
















Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

finally painted the stairway 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Finally built a frame and used Elite Screens DIY material. Cinewhite, 1.1. Total size 110" diagonal.












































Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice screen, doublejroc. Also, I wanted to say that I approve of all of your poster choices, and the little alcove with Jaws and BTTF in it looks fantastic. I'd love to do some creative things like that with the drywall.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you and I really appreciate the comment.
Im still debating on putting wood or stone on the ledge below the posters. Same in the theatre room along the left side as there is a long ledge.

I haven't found a solution for the projector vibrations from people walking above. It was mentioned before I and believe the best decision is to have beam in the ceiling that isn't attached to the joists or upper floor. Basically suspends from wall to wall, and the projector mounts to the beam. Oh well, too late for me to do that now. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Maybe instead of having the projector on a rigid mount, you could attempt to shock mount it by hanging a shelf from short bungee cords... you'd have to figure out some method for getting it leveled correctly, but it might take care of the vibration issue.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually, the first set of pictures I posted on page 1 shows it on a temporary make-shift shelf. I didn't have a problem with vibrations. Now, I have been tempted to build anothet shelf like that, but smaller, and more visually appealing. But, if it doesn't work out I don't want to have to fix the holes in the ceiling I create.
Here's another option I thought about doing...









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

A lot has changed since last post. Here's some pictures and a brief description.

Got some carpet installed! Finally. 





























Built a table for behind the seating.











































Added some lights.








Made a centre channel stand.















Got a new couch and rid of the red chairs and half a sectional.









Currently working on a narrow counter for behind the couch and along the wall for a place to put drinks and such. 
Hard work has been paying off. The girls really enjoy movies now, and playing games has never been better. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Here the counter progress. Probably stay like this for a while.









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I wanted it to go along the back of the couch, but I don't think there is enough room. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## scotts2014se (Dec 29, 2016)

Looks Great! Going to copy the center speaker stand. I also have the shaking when people walk around upstairs. I think it's the mount that is sensitive and believe a shelf the projector can sit on will solve the issue.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment! 
Yes, there's a small swivel that transfers any vibration to the projector. I've learn to deal with it for now. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Room is looking good.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Made the plunge and got a 5011. It was tough to give up the Onkyo 706 since it did so well for so long. Can't really give an honest opinion on the 5011 as of yet, but hopefully by the weekend I can. So far so good!









Also been working on the counter. Kinda got a stall in process with everything going on around the house.








I have one more drawer to make. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

some very nice DIY work - I would actually use the Onkyo strictly for powering surround channels / gives your Marantz more headroom in the LCR channels....


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I am running separate amps for all channels. I have a XPA-5 and a XPA-3. Too much power for the space, but better too much than not enough. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

doublejroc said:


> I am running separate amps for all channels. I have a XPA-5 and a XPA-3. Too much power for the space, but better too much than not enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Got it - LOVE my Emotiva xpa7 . Have you given thought to Dirac Live correction yet ... Its the real deal !!


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

I replaced my Outlaw 975 with a Marantz 5010 a few weeks ago... MUCH better. I'm betting you're going to like the 5011.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> Got it - LOVE my Emotiva xpa7 . Have you given thought to Dirac Live correction yet ... Its the real deal !!


I don't know anything about Dirac Live. I guess I'd need a pc for it? 

Thanks for the DIY comment! I enjoy building what I can and making things custom. Next, a new rack for the components. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

DqMcClain said:


> I replaced my Outlaw 975 with a Marantz 5010 a few weeks ago... MUCH better. I'm betting you're going to like the 5011.


I've watched a couple movies, played a game or 2, and listened to some music. There's some tweaking I want to do, but so far I like it. Better than the Onkyo, but don't get me wrong....the Onkyo performed very well. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

doublejroc said:


> I don't know anything about Dirac Live. I guess I'd need a pc for it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


 Yes a laptop or pc is required to do the room correction / calibration setup , once the correction file is loaded the pc is not necessary...but if your reeeally into sound quality and what real room correction can do - DIRAC LIVE is a must have - it comes in a few different models - mainly stereo (analog or digital) and Multichannel...the difference is amazing and completely addicting...


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Quick note: not too long ago I got a different projector mount hoping to rid of some vibration from people walking upstairs. Well, it didn't help much. Actually, not at all. But, in conjunction with the new mount, I ended up raising the screen about a foot. Turns out it's easier to watch a movie since I like to recline. More natural line of sight.
Marantz 5011: I love it! Everything is better. Very happy with my upgrade, EXCEPT, I wonder if I'll want to go Atmos, but 7.2.4, and not just 5.2.4. Oh well. Perhaps I should of gotten the 6011, but the 5011 suits me just fine for now.
Cut the pieces for the final drawer. Hopefully get that together this week, but I got lots on the go and too much OT at work to allow me the spare time. Ugh, patience is a virtue. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Built a new rack! Wanted to get rid of the Middle Atlantic. It was too big and I wanted more airflow without the use of fans.









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

nice work :grin2:


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Oooo! I also got an Emotiva trigger for the 2 amps, and a 7 string cable for the pre-outs. Made the backside a bit neater. My old cables were big and long. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## sealman (Jun 10, 2013)

doublejroc said:


> Built a new rack! Wanted to get rid of the Middle Atlantic. It was too big and I wanted more airflow without the use of fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like your use of the metal pipe. Have been thinking of several projects using similar sized pipe and was wondering how you cleaned the grease/oil coating off?

Thanks.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I first use CLR grease magnet. Obtain at my local Home Depot. Pour some on a rag and wipe away. After a few minutes of drying I spray with a primer if the pipe is galvanized, then the hammered paint for a finish. Usually a couple coats will do the trick.









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## sealman (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the response. Think I will head over to HD tomorrow and start pricing pipe.:surprise:
That just sounds weird!


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Hahaha actually everything for the basement build aside from the resilient channel and carpet, was obtained HD. Studs, drywall, wire, paint, subfloor, electrical, pipe, wood for table, and counters. Everything. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Some things have changed! Certainly has been a while since an update, but here we go.
First, I had an opportunity to get an Epson 5050. It's been fabulous. Don't think I'll get a different projector for quite some time now. Nice upgrade from the 3600, and that was a great little unit.

Second, i painted! Red out, Grey in. The red served it's purpose, but it ran it's course. Hmmm, perhaps I didn't have the correct colour of red? meh. I like the grey.

Third, I figured out how to stop projector vibration from people walking on the floor above. Made a shelf that hangs from the ceiling. A piece of MDF, pipe and floor flanges, paint and screws. Boom! Problem solved.

I also build a computer last year and it now resides in the basement. It's behind the couch where the table use to be.

I think the next thing I would like to do is make a new rack for the equipment. I made one for my stereo on the main floor. Might do the same for the theatre.

I'd also like to get a bigger screen. Oh! I did get a new screen, but same size as before. The screen I got is a 110" Elite Screen. It's a great screen. Zero complaints. Just wish I got a 120" or bigger.

Anyway, that's it for now. Time to watch a movie.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Found a pic of the stereo rack.


----------

